# Problème de lecteur/graveur Imac G5



## presea66 (20 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour !

J'ai un Imac G5 depuis 2 ans et je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour graver CD ou DVD et là je viens de découvrir que ne pouvais plus  graver de CD ou de DVD ! 

Je ne peux plus lire mes DVD de données, ceux que j'ai gravé moi même... Par contre je peux lire mes DVD de films achetés dans le commerce tout à fait normalement 

De même je lis parfaitement les CD audio qui s'ouvrent normalement avec Itunes mais je ne peux pas graver de CD audio avec Itunes, j'obtiens l'alerte suivante :
"La tentative de gravure de disque a échoué. le périphérique n'a pas pu calibrer le niveau de puissance du laser pour ce média"

Le lecteur marche, mais pourquoi lire certains DVD et pas les autres, idem pour les CD ???  Et pourquoi le graveur ne marche plus ??? Le dernier CD que j'ai gravé était un CD de musique avec Itunes. Je suis perdue :hein:

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?? Un conseil ? Une manip' à tenter ??? Merci d'avance !!!!


----------



## caporalhart (20 Septembre 2007)

Salut, j'ai eu le même problème : le graveur interne (matshita surement...) est fatigué et arrive à sa fin de vie.
J'ai un imac g5 isight et j'ai réussi (merci pour la doc DM-XM2 ) à le changer pour un pionner K05 acheté chez macway pour 79  . Il est maintenant parfaitement reconnu par le mac et toutes les apps apple et autre comme toast par exemple.
Si tu as une rev a ou b, c'est assez simple car il suffit d'ouvrir le capot arrière pour y accéder directement. Après, si c'est une rev c, bon courage car il en faut de la patience pour décoller les feuilles de blindages (sans déchirer !!), puis remonter l'écran... ( vis torx 5 à 8)

a+


----------



## presea66 (20 Septembre 2007)

Ok....j'ai en effet un graveur Matshita...
Alors c'est la fin ! Déjà ? Je dois être trop naïve, moi qui croyait qu'un mac ça durait plus longtemps qu'un PC :mouais:

De mon côté je ne suis pas très bricoleuse, donc je préfère ne pas tenter l'opération à capot ouvert .... Je sens que je vais ouvrir un post  pour demander des conseils sur les graveurs externes 

Merci de ta réponse en tout cas !


----------



## caporalhart (20 Septembre 2007)

si tu graves beaucoup 2 ans pour un graveur interne c'est pas mal, la lentille a une durée de vie de 2 ans environ pour des gravures régulières. Le matshita UJ-846 est réputé pour avoir de nombreux problèmes.
l'opération est assez technique mais avec de la délicatesse, de la patience et un tournevis, ca ira !!
Ensuite, si tu veux acheter un graveur externe, c'est comme tu veux, mais tu perds en espace et c'est plus encombrant...
Chez macway par exemple, les internes sont aux même prix que les externes (dans les 80  TTC)


----------



## presea66 (25 Septembre 2007)

Je vais jeter un coup d'oeil chez Mac Way alors 
Merci pour tes conseils !!


----------



## franky rabbit (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

N'y a-t-il pas une protection int&#233;gr&#233;e au graveur Apple ? J'ai eu le probl&#232;me l'an dernier, et  apparemment le changement pour un superdrive de mon choix dans le commerce n'&#233;tait pas faisable. Ca m'a co&#251;t&#233; cher aussi ! Pour info le matshita a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233; par un Matshita et si le premier n'a dur&#233;e qu'un an et demi, j'esp&#232;re que celui l&#224; tiendra plus de deux ans !!! &#224; 260 &#8364; chez Applecare &#231;a fait mal aux f....s !!! Autrement si vous &#234;tes s&#251;r que tout fonctionne avec un pionner du commerce, quelqu'un peut-il donner un avis ?
Sinon une remarque : il faut limiter au maximum la vitesse pour &#233;viter de faire claquer la t&#234;te de lecture du superdrive. Souvent le r&#233;glage par d&#233;faut est "automatique" et c'est &#231;a qui ab&#238;me le lecteur !


----------



## Souvaroff (29 Octobre 2007)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> N'y a-t-il pas une protection intégrée au graveur Apple ? J'ai eu le problème l'an dernier, et  apparemment le changement pour un superdrive de mon choix dans le commerce n'était pas faisable. Ca m'a coûté cher aussi ! Pour info le matshita a été remplacé par un Matshita et si le premier n'a durée qu'un an et demi, j'espère que celui là tiendra plus de deux ans !!! à 260  chez Applecare ça fait mal aux f....s !!! Autrement si vous êtes sûr que tout fonctionne avec un pionner du commerce, quelqu'un peut-il donner un avis ?
> Sinon une remarque : il faut limiter au maximum la vitesse pour éviter de faire claquer la tête de lecture du superdrive. Souvent le réglage par défaut est "automatique" et c'est ça qui abîme le lecteur !




En général, Tu peut choisir celui que tu veux, du moment que c'est du slot-in  Y'a pas de protection spéciale  Il n"y a que de rares exeptions dans lesquels le graveur ne marchait pas,ou pas bien & encore depuis les problèmes ont été reglés

Si ta machine n'était pas sous garantie, il était pas nécessaire d'aller chez apple pour changer ton Superdrive  Maintenant suivant ta déxtérité, tu aurais pu ou non le changer  Tu as peut être fait le choix le plus judicieux


----------



## presea66 (29 Octobre 2007)

> Pour info le matshita a été remplacé par un Matshita et si le premier n'a durée qu'un an et demi, j'espère que celui là tiendra plus de deux ans !!! à 260  chez Applecare ça fait mal aux f....s !!! Autrement si vous êtes sûr que tout fonctionne avec un pionner du commerce, quelqu'un peut-il donner un avis ?


Pour ma part, je n'avais pas la dextérité nécessaire pour changer le graveur moi même et je n'avais pas les moyens et le temps nécessaire pour passer par l'Apple care (260 euros+ le temps d'immobilisation de l'ordi = pas possible :hein: )

Donc j'ai pris la solution graveur externe : le graveur SilverBurner 2 Alu (DVR-112D 18X FireWire 400 et USB 2.0) en promo chez Mac Way à ce moment là à 69 euros...

Il prend un peu plus de place mais ce n'est pas dramatique et il grave vite et bien ( mieux que le Matshita ! )

Je trouve que le Matshita d'origine était franchement de moyenne qualité : j'ai toujours fait super attention de ne pas graver à vitesse maximum, je ne gravais pas énormément et il n'a duré qu'un an et demi !


----------



## franky rabbit (3 Novembre 2007)

presea66 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je n'avais pas la dextérité nécessaire pour changer le graveur moi même et je n'avais pas les moyens et le temps nécessaire pour passer par l'Apple care (260 euros+ le temps d'immobilisation de l'ordi = pas possible :hein: )
> 
> Je trouve que le Matshita d'origine était franchement de moyenne qualité : j'ai toujours fait super attention de ne pas graver à vitesse maximum, je ne gravais pas énormément et il n'a duré qu'un an et demi !



Bonjour,

J'ai beaucoup de patience mais me séparer de ma machine, j'peux pas ! C'est comme ça ! C'est mon bébé, je passe beaucoup de temps dessus, je m'y attache... C'est con ! En bref, étant aussi très bricoleur, mon graveur de rechange je l'ai commandé chez Apple pour pouvoir l'installer moi-même... Une façon couteuse de procéder certes (260  + le temps passé au téléphone pour avoir Applecare), mais je voulais être sûr que cela fonctionne. Et puis à l'époque il y avait sur le net des messages d'info sur le changement du graveur qui me  faisaient douter (incompatibilité-programmes). L'important c'est de procéder au démontage du graveur quand on a le nouveau et de ne pas relancer le système entre les deux, sinon : écran bleu !!! Puis Réinstallation partielle du système obligatoire une fois le nouveau graveur installé...
A part ça c'est formatteur, d'autant plus qu'autour de moi les Possesseurs de Mac sont encore rares ! Pourtant je ne ménage pas ma peine pour les convertir, ces PCistes Windowsiens ! 
Sinon quelque soit le graveur il ne faut pas laisser la vitesse en "automatique", mais plutôt rester raisonnable pour éviter que celui-ci s'emballe et finisse par trahir la tête de lecture.
La prochaine fois je me contenterai d'un Pionnier-K06 du commerce parfaitement compatible avec mon iMac G5 !!!  On échange et hop hop hop c'est parti !!!


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Novembre 2007)

franky rabbit a dit:


> La prochaine fois je me contenterai d'un Pionnier-K06 du commerce parfaitement compatible avec mon iMac G5 !!!  On échange et hop hop hop c'est parti !!!



K05  Il est mieux    & puis parfaitement compatible avec ton Mac également j'ai le même


----------



## newjack (2 Janvier 2008)

On peut savoir pourquoi le K05 est meilleur que le K06 alors que ce dernier est plus récent ?


----------



## franky rabbit (2 Janvier 2008)

newjack a dit:


> On peut savoir pourquoi le K05 est meilleur que le K06 alors que ce dernier est plus récent ?




Par curiosité, ça m'intéresserait aussi. Compte tenu de la durée de vie des graveurs Matshita (le miens m'a fait moins de 2 ans sans l'utiliser !!!), alors le second ?!

Il semble que sur certains sites apparentés au mac, ils ne proposent que le K05. Plutôt bizarre qu'un modèle plus récent fontionne moins bien. Après si ça fonctionne très bien...


----------



## caporalhart (2 Janvier 2008)

Je crois que c'est pour des problèmes de bruit, de chaleur et de vitesse mais je ne retrouve plus la page qui en parlait. Enfin ce sont deux très bon graveurs ! 

Le k06 n'apporte que la lecture de dvd-ram en plus par rapport au k05, et il est environ 30 euros plus cher.


----------



## Daniel Paquin (2 Janvier 2008)

Aviez-vous pris le AppleCare Plan lorsque vous vous êtes procuré votre iMac ?

Si oui, je crois que cette garantie couvre ce genre de problème.

Bonne chance !


----------



## newjack (3 Janvier 2008)

Daniel Paquin a dit:


> Bonne chance !



C'est bien là le problème  

Merci caporalhart


----------



## caporalhart (3 Janvier 2008)

Petit détail qui a son importance : attention lors de la mise en place du nouveau graveur dans l'imac G5 : il ne faut pas oublier de "coller" une petite puce sur le graveur interne. En effet, elle est reliée à la carte mère par un petit fil : je pense qu'il s'agit d'un capteur de chaleur...(je pense... )

Lorsqu'on soulève l'écran pour accéder au graveur (ou au disque dur), il faut aussi y aller très doucement pour ne pas tirer sur un câble video scotché sous la dalle et qui relie l'écran à la carte mère.

C'est quand même assez délicat mais une fois que c'est fait et que l'ordi s'allume...ouf !!


----------

